# Fluval Flex 34 Litre Betta Tank With  Anubias



## aquascape1987 (5 Mar 2021)

Hi All,

I have recently set up a second set up to my main high energy tank,to house a Betta fish on its own.

The tank is a fluval flex 34 litre, and is low tech, with various different types of Anubias in there as the only plant species. I have also a bit of Amazon Frogbit on the surface. It’s not supposed to be anything special,and by no means an Amano work of art. The tank it’s self is not the most stylish or minimalistic in its design, and I’ve even added a cheesy plastic skull hide in their as well 😂. The reason I chose the flex, was because I liked the size of the tank for my kitchen work top, and  also liked the hidden filter compartment as well as the cool remote controlled lighting, that can be used to vary colours. I’m keeping the tank at 26 degrees C as this is a good temp for the Betta.

So bearing that in mind, my aim is for this to be a good home for the fish, more than a work of art, however I do hope to achieve healthy growth with the Anubias. Here’s a pic from today:





As odd as this may sound coming from someone who keeps a high energy/tech tank, I really have no idea what I am doing with a low tech set up!  The last experience I have of low tech, was when I kept fish only in a pets at home tank as a complete noob to aquarium keeping. Sunken bubbling pirate ship and treasure chest job!  I never managed to keep plants successfully like this.

So I’m hoping for some guidance from those that know how to keep a low tech tank like this one healthy, on things like a suitable fertiliser recommendation, and what dosage and regime to employ for the health of the Anubias.

Also any advice on what a good photo period length would be, as well as how often water changes would be recommended in a tank like this.

Any help and advice will be  really appreciated 😁


----------



## Paul27 (5 Mar 2021)

I have the exact same tank in my kitchen. It's been re scaped a few times but when I had Anubias in there it flourished and Java fern too aswell as Bucephalandra, that even flowered. That was with a 6 hour photo period. The tank as it is now has vallisneria in which has sent runners out and crypt balansae which has started to spread it's leaves over the surface. It has a sand substrate with root tabs. It's going to be re done again though as my Betta that was in there has recently died and there is nothing in there bar snails now. I actually think there really nice tanks especially as all equipment is hidden. They are abit fragile I find though.


----------



## aquascape1987 (5 Mar 2021)

Yea it’s not a bad tank, just not as pretty as the rimless tanks I’m used to that’s all. But the design is quite good for the filter etc, although I swapped out the pump for an Eheim one, as mine was quite noisy.

I’m not so keen on the fragile, hingeless lid though with the huge Fluval logo on, but I think it will be a good home for my Betta. He seems to approve so far anyway, and has been really active, swimming round and exploring all the ins and out passageways between the plants.

What fertilisation regime do yo follow for yours?


----------



## Paul27 (6 Mar 2021)

Just be careful with the corners as there are extremely fragile which I found out.

 It just has root tabs and both plants are doing well.


----------

